
Ask HN: Solution to the problem with collaboration tools - paekut
Many of you must be using collaboration tools at work - Slack, Asana, Smartsheet, Comtify etc. The problem with all these tools is that all of them exist side-by-side emails. This is because none of these tools takes care of external communication and email is the only medium useful to communicate with people out of one&#x27;s organization.<p>So how if we build a collaboration tool which also serves as an email client &#x2F; email service provider? Won&#x27;t it be an ultimate killer app for all collaboration tools &#x2F; email service providers &#x2F; email clients?
======
brudgers
It depends on what actually gets built. Building a simple prototype to test
the hypothesis might be a good near term goal.

Good luck.

~~~
paekut
@brudgers actually I am doing just that. Built a prototype with the name of
www.comtify.com. Now was moving in the direction of injecting features of an
email client, and so, thought of testing the hypothesis first by writing here.

It proved to be a much more expensive affair though.

~~~
brudgers
I think the right people to ask are the users of comitfy.com. If there are not
users, there's little point in adding features. It would be better to find
users and iterate based on their feedback.

------
sharemywin
you would need mass adoption. you also kind of have it it's called
facebook/instagram. most people don't care how the message gets to the other
person.

~~~
paekut
@sharemywin, I was specifically talking about communication at work.
Interaction with client or vendor of an organization still happens on email..

